# Sick rooster, need help



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

For about a week now my roo has been "down". A few days ago, he stopped doing his rooster duties with the ladies and started sleeping on the lower roost bar, and the last two nights, on the coop floor. I noticed a few weeks ago his comb not looking good, I think he either got in a fight, or may have injured it flying off the roost bar on the morning (after I removed the tarp and before I got the wall up, not realizing they could not really see the chicken wire). But, I am wondering if it got infected(doesn't smell) and maybe went into the bloodstream. He still nibbles, has been drinking, including nutra drench, and I gave him about 1 CC shot of pen the other day, then also a 1/2 CC shot of nuflour (not sure spelling). I am thinking I will isolate him in the hospital coop tomorrow. No other hens or birds sick, never seen worm issues. No mites or such. He is loosing weight, but not sure what else to try. Any ideas, any ideas what the black spots are, will see if I can get better pics. Just in new territory here.








Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What about his crop? Have you tried offering his feed made in to a porridge? 

The pic is too fuzzy to tell what that is. 

Have you checked him for any other places that are questionable?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup, all check out fine. I will get a better pic in the light. I have also started putting Dr Harverys cream on his comb. While I don't do a mash for him, I have given steamed rice mixed with yogurt, oats, and cottage cheese. 


Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is hopefully a better pic.














Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That could very well be fowl pox. But that would be unrelated to whatever else is going on with him. Have you checked to make sure there's none in his mouth?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup, none in mouth. Fowl
Pox. We have felt with, I thought he got it last year. I guess could be a really bad case. I have him moved over in the hospital now so he can get some rest. Fingers crossed all goes well. 


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did a little digging on the virus. I was surprised to find out that it can actually cause internal issues as well as the those we are familiar with. Well, I guess I'm not since I've never had to deal with it first hand. I also saw that having had it in the past is not a guarantee that they will not get it again. Also, that they are to be vaccinated for it twice, the initial injection plus a booster.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Interesting. It would be good if that is all it is. I know there has not been any change with the use of anti-biotics, either through a shot, or oral.


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually from what I read it can cause death easier than I think any of us realized. When it affects the internal organs necropsy showed lesions from the pox virus. There are actually several types. Not just the dry and wet that we're all so familiar with. 

Not saying he's going to lose the battle but giving you a heads up that it can be a bit more complicated than we thought.

I'm trying to remember where I read the most about it, it might have been the Merck vet manual. Can't say for sure because I read quite a bit when I went looking.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks robin, I will check some more. 


Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Update. Rooster still hanging around, but I noticed more, his leg was pretty bad infected. With all his fluff, and thinking it was related to his comb, I overlooked this. He must have got injured protecting his ladies. I still have hope for him, but he is getting weaker. I did give a shot of pen into the infected area, fingers crossed. 


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Something I never gave too much thought to until yakking with my vet is why we should not inject in the leg. She said without knowing the anatomy of the leg we could very easily do permanent damage to a nerve or nerves. Just a heads up there. 

I would recommend injecting him once a day over the next three days. You should see improvement by then. Have you done anything else with the leg, like soaking it? Applying antibiotic ointment to the wound? 

Depending on how bad it is you might even want to put him on an oral antibiotic for seven days after the three days of injections.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my feed customers is a vet, although she usually ask me chicken health problems. She suggested the injectable
Over oral. I will follow in in another day though with one more shot. But under the skin on the breast this time. 


Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know to double it for a sub-q injection?

Since it appears his infection has spread through his body that's why I suggested the oral possibly being done after the injections are over. Its more of backstop to make sure he's cleared.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, that makes sense. I will go for it. 


Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Update, he passed into the great coop in the sky yesterday. :-(. RIP Little Boy Blue.














Jim


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, Jim. He was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Robin.


Jim


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

I am so sorry Jim


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear, Jim.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It's hard to lose a favorite bird.


----------

